# wax mill



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

What is everyones thoughts on buying a wax mill once established in beekeeping ? a new metal roller mill is 1150 bucks + tax vs buying foundation ? i have been debating this and right now it's probably not an option for me , but once i grow i think i could save enough money to have the mill paid for over time.


Ben

http://www.glorybee.com/shop/Beeswax-Foundation-Mill.html


----------



## Tiny Barn Farm (Dec 22, 2012)

We just had a demonstration at our last bee meeting on how to make foundation with a mold. It's pretty easy and cost around $10 for all the supplies to make it(not including wax). You basically make two hinged wood frames that each have a plaster mold in them. Pour wax and close them together. Let it cool for 30-40 seconds and remove the sheet of wax. You don't even have to trim it to size.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Tiny Barn Farm said:


> We just had a demonstration at our last bee meeting on how to make foundation with a mold. It's pretty easy and cost around $10 for all the supplies to make it(not including wax). You basically make two hinged wood frames that each have a plaster mold in them. Pour wax and close them together. Let it cool for 30-40 seconds and remove the sheet of wax. You don't even have to trim it to size.


Do you care to elaborate on that procedure? How did you make the mold? How well do the bees draw it out?


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

You mean a foundation press? i saw them on youtube and didn't know if they were any good for making foundation. i guess i could try it and see for myself.

Ben


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Unless you are treatment free, it is hard to justify the expense in time or capitol. If you are treatment free, and wish to make comb honey, it may be a viable option.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Tiny Barn Farm (Dec 22, 2012)

jdmidwest said:


> Do you care to elaborate on that procedure? How did you make the mold? How well do the bees draw it out?


You basically make 2 wooden frames with the inside dimensions being the size of the foundation and attach hinges to one side. You then put a piece of foundation(lightly coated in food grade oil so it doesn't stick) in one of them and pour plaster in on top of it. When dry flip the frame over so foundation is on top and close the hinges so the empty frame is now on top. Then pour the top full of plaster and let dry. When everything is dry remove the sheet of foundation. There were some other tricks like screwing screws into the sides of the frames to help hold the plaster and you also soak the mold in water before making foundation. You also spray it with some soapy water to help the new foundation release. This guy has been using it for years with great success and never has to buy new foundation.


----------



## Tiny Barn Farm (Dec 22, 2012)

Ben Little said:


> You mean a foundation press? i saw them on youtube and didn't know if they were any good for making foundation. i guess i could try it and see for myself.
> 
> Ben


It is similar to some I have seen on youtube as well except you use plaster in wood frames instead of making very costly silicone molds. At $10 per mold you can afford to make 3 for deep, med, and shallow foundation. If it doesn't work for you or you don't like it the most you are out is $10 and your time.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan. I am making all of my hive components, why not make a foundation mold also.

Do you have a good cheap source for plaster of paris or do you use a different plaster?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The big box hardware stores carry plaster of paris:
http://www.lowes.com/Search=plaster...Id=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=plaster+paris

I would also expect to find it at smaller stores like Ace Hardware. And Walmart toy section:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kids-Craft-Plaster-of-Paris-8-lbs/19526542


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

You can make a mold from silicone, here is a video from YouTube.I found the 2 part mold kit on amazon for $50.00.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBrBzFTxu0I


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

This site might be interesting to you. 

http://www.smooth-on.com/


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Pure silicone caulk and water mix together the caulk will cure with in a hour or two. You tube is your friend
David


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Putting foundation in and wiring it is a lot of work. Making foundation is even more work... I would rather spend my time keeping bees...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoundationless.htm


----------



## Tiny Barn Farm (Dec 22, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> Putting foundation in and wiring it is a lot of work. Making foundation is even more work... I would rather spend my time keeping bees...
> 
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoundationless.htm


Making equipment isn't for everyone but I enjoy making various equipment in the winter when it's to cold outside and the bees aren't flying.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

We just bought a mill to make our own foundation. Seems like it is cheaper then ordering it.


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

EastSideBuzz said:


> We just bought a mill to make our own foundation. Seems like it is cheaper then ordering it.


Just curious where did you buy your mill, if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks


----------

